# The iPad is backlit?



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

No freaking way I would enjoy reading on that...  I sit at a computer all day long, and my eyes are bugging out of my head by the end of the day from it.  Apple expects people to read off a harsh backlit screen for pleasure?  Seriously?  Who isn't going to go blind from this?


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is a link for anyone that hasn't looked at it yet..

http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/ibooks.html


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

True, the iPad is backlit. However, look what the new upcoming Amazon Kindle app for the iPad will do to the screen. You can read it here on the Amazon site.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000490441

"Experience the Beautiful User Interface

* Get the best reading experience available on your tablet computer including the iPad. No Kindle required
* Tailored to the size, look, and feel of your tablet computer
* Customize background color and font size to ease eye strain
* Adjust screen brightness from within the app to make reading easier
* Page turn animation replicates the look of turning a page in a book. Or choose Basic Reading Mode for a simpler and unadorned reading experience"

Best Wishes!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

People _like_ backlit devices. One of the most frequent complaints about Kindle and other e-book devices is that they are not backlit. With the release of the iPad, there is now truly a choice for every type of reader.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Not that I plan to read off one, but to each his or her own.  Given how many people we've heard from both here on the forum and in conversations with people in public asking about the Kindle, I'd say there's a pretty significant demand for a backlit screen.  I can't tell you how many times I've seen potential customers dismiss ereaders because they "can't read them in the dark".  And telling them to use a book light has zero effect.

Plenty of people also already read on their laptops or iPhones, both of which are backlit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used to read on my Palm T/X at night on a backlit screen.  It never bothered my eyes that I knew of.  I'm on the computer all day long with a backlit screen, and it doesn't bother me very often.  That being said, for lots of reasons, the Kindle will continue to be my primary reader, but I DO expect to read my iPad at night occasionally; I was one of the people who preferred backlit to a book light.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I've sat in front of a computer screen for a large portion of each work day for the last 15 years and probably longer than that, as well as using the internet at home for a large portion of those years. I never experienced even a hint of eyestrain until last year - the year I turned 50. I have to take breaks more often now, used eyedrops at times, and just can't tolerate looking at a backlit screen all day anymore. I know I could never tolerate reading books on one.

So for those of you not bothered by backlit screens - you never know when things will change. None of us are getting any younger!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely true.  Doesn't mean we can't enjoy it while we can!  

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

pugmom said:


> No freaking way I would enjoy reading on that... I sit at a computer all day long, and my eyes are bugging out of my head by the end of the day from it. Apple expects people to read off a harsh backlit screen for pleasure? Seriously? Who isn't going to go blind from this?


Are you or are you not posting online while look at a computer screen that is backlit? Last I checked there were no eink displays, but maybe you use one of those old time black and white dealies from the 70's?

I never get why people that spend hours on a computer on a regular basis whine about this, it isn't anything new. We are doing it everyday as it is.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure there are those of us who prefer the e-ink and some who don't mind backlighting.  
The most important thing is that we respect each other's opinions.
Thank you.
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Are you or are you not posting online while look at a computer screen that is backlit? Last I checked there were no eink displays, but maybe you use one of those old time black and white dealies from the 70's?
> 
> I never get why people that spend hours on a computer on a regular basis whine about this, it isn't anything new. We are doing it everyday as it is.


For me it's that I am doing my reading on the computer in short stints. I'll read a bit on a webpage, read posts on a forum, heck... I code and play a text-based game that requires a lot of reading. I, too, had no real issues with eyestrain until just lately, but that's not the point. This is all just quick reading that doesn't require a lot of focus, things I can read a bit of then turn to something else or find something to do online that doesn't require concentrating on words like WoW.

But I never have been able to read a book on a computer, even when I tried 10 years ago (or whenever it was) that they came out with ebooks and software for your computer. Part of it is likely that I am easily distracted by other things, but a big part of it is that focused reading for hours without a break is just something I would rather not do on a backlit screen and I find it uncomfortable. I can do it easily on my Kindle and come away feeling refreshed instead of seeking an Advil, the same can't be said for my computer.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not convinced I would have problems with an LCD reader. Most of the reason I don't like reading on a computer is the form factor. If I had a tablet LCD device, that might be OK, even though I think at the moment that I would prefer eInk.

I'd have to try it for a while.  Either way, I wouldn’t issue a blanket condemnation without actually giving it a shot. I'm not overly fond of reading on my iPod Touch, but that's because of the small screen.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I tend to a agree with jmiked.  I think the main thing I never read much on a computer, even when digital books first became available, is because it requires that I sit at my desk. . . . I'd much rather be curled up in a chair.  I can kinda do it with my laptop, but, still, it's not my preferred reading position.  I do find the Kindle screen to be very page like in terms of reading comfort. . . .I think I particularly like the size of the Kindle and wouldn't really be interested in reading for long periods on either a bigger or smaller device.  I don't do extended reading on my DX as it is; just use it for the newspaper and blogs, for the most part.  I'm not sure how the backlighting would affect the experience if the size was what I wanted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A friend said her husband was suggesting an iPad instead of the Kindle (she had looked at mine when we last saw them).  As I told her, comparing them solely as reading devices, the weight alone (24 oz vs 10.2 oz) will make a difference (particularly for her with arthritis in her hands).  To me that makes much more of a difference as a reader than the backlit screen, but again, I don't so far have problems with backlit screens, though I'm sure it's only a matter of time for these aging eyes.  

But I'm anxious to find out in person!  C'mon, Apr 3!!!

Betsy


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Rasputina said:


> Are you or are you not posting online while look at a computer screen that is backlit? Last I checked there were no eink displays, but maybe you use one of those old time black and white dealies from the 70's?
> 
> I never get why people that spend hours on a computer on a regular basis whine about this, it isn't anything new. We are doing it everyday as it is.


True, but I am at work, and I have no choice but to stare at the backlit screen all day long.....I am not posting this from my bed relaxing trying to forget the day at the office....


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait to get the iPad in my hands to see how I like reading books on it--both from the iBooks app, and from the Kindle for iPad app.  One of the main reasons that I love reading on my Kindle is because it *isn't* backlit (to me, that fact makes it so much more book-like and less device-like). We all have different preferences, don't we?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can definitely see myself reading on the iPad instead of my Kindle or nook when there is no light available. I am not very happy with either of my booklights.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

As a solely reading device, I"m still split on whether Ipad is better.  I'm not sure how much I would enjoy the enormity of the Ipad when taking it for a "walk" so to speak.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I understand all of the other apps that the iPad offers...I just think I wouldn't enjoy reading on it at all....  The other stuff is cool though.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I understand all of the other apps that the iPad offers...I just think I wouldn't enjoy reading on it at all.... The other stuff is cool though.


The only way to know for sure is to wait a week after release (April 3rd is the release date), and travel to your nearest Apple store with your Kindle in hand. Play with the iPad, see how it handles, compare it with your Kindle, and see how the back-lit screen might affect YOUR eyes. A lot of us here have pre-ordered. Some want it as a reader, others want to use it primarily for web browsing. Only you (Pugmom) know what you may like or dis-like about the iPad after handling one. That is the suggestion I would make to anyone who is currently fence sitting. I plan on keeping both my Kindle and the iPad because I will be using the iPad for things the Kindle can't do, such as showing full color pictures for cooking and photography magazines, cookbooks, and browsing the web and emails, etc. And don't forget that with the Amazon Kindle app that is coming out, you will be able to do lots of adjustments to the screen as far as background color, brightness, ease of use, etc.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I can definitely see myself reading on the iPad instead of my Kindle or nook when there is no light available. I am not very happy with either of my booklights.


That's how I feel, Verena. I like the eInk, and I often read in bright sunlight, so it's great then, but after hubby goes to bed, especially when we're traveling, I'm looking forward to being able to pick up my book in the evenings on the iPad.

Betsy


----------

